# Few Questions



## Thrillah (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Found this site while planning a soon to be stay in Pensacola. A little background info: I'm born and raised in Louisiana and mainly do freshwater fishing (bass, cats, crappie etc.)in our lake and river systems with an odd trip of Red fishing every so often, so I'm not really well versed in the type of fishing you guys do in Pensacola. I make around 6 trips to Pensacola a year with thewife and kids for 3-7 days at a time depending on work. I never made it a point to actively look for fishing spots as the point of our vacations was mainly relaxation on the beach, trying local restaurants, catching up on rest etc. But having said that, last time I was down I just happened upon the pier by the beach ball water tower (sorry if I'm not accurately describing it) and I was ill equipped with a bass rig that never leaves my vehicle and some purchased shrimp from the pier's bait shop. Well needless to say I didn't catch a thing and was the only person there not toting a spincaster.

So mywife took pity on me and tried her best to find a rig she thought would work for my birthday. So now I'm sitting here with an unusedAbu Garcia cardinal c77 saltwater spincaster and a shakespeare 9'0" medium-heavy action ugly stik. Seems like it would be ok, but back to the reason I'm here:

Is this rig going to suffice for fishing this pier? I'm not picky on what to fish for, would just like to cross some eyes and have fun. Also what kind of line should i tie on it? and lastly what kind of bait and what kind of rigs do you guys suggest? Optimal times in the day? Also I've looked at the forecast and it seems like it may get rainy... should I not even bother if it does?

Anysuggestions at allwould be extremely helpful. I'm kind of in a time crunch here trying to figure everything out as this is a last minute planned trip which will be taking place from Friday the 22nd and we'll be leaving Sunday night on the 24th. So at best I'll get a full day to fish, and maybe a few hours of another to leave time to do some other things.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome. 

You don't have to have the heaviest of tackle to fish the pier. I fish for pompano off it with 6 - 8# tackle and wouldn't use anything else. 

My suggestion would be spool it with 10# and buy some good looking jigs (Probably when you get here) and several Gotcha lures. You will most likely need a littel wire leader and some Swivels. 

Spanish, bluefish and Blue Runners seem to have either a love or a real hate for a Gotcha lure, which ever it is, they can't leave them alone. You will most likely learn alot after you get to thepier, but remember this, very few things in the gulf want to eat anything that is moving slow. You cannot retreave fast enough to outrun a spanish and it seems they like it thefaster the better. 

Good luck.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't know of a cardinal 77, but there is a 707. If that's what you have you've got enough rod and reel to rig up for king. Put 15-20 lb line on it (20 preferred) and get some wire to make a short leader (I like 9-12 inches of 75 lb Malin, some folks like heavier and longer). Learn to make a haywire twist (or somebody will show you on the pier, just be sure you bend both runs of the wire, don't twist one around the other) and put on a treble hook sized for the available bait (usually 4/0 to 6/0). Either use a small swivel or learn to tie an Allbright knot (not as hard as it looks).

King fishing is slower than for Spanish, but a lot more fun when you get one. Freeline the bait, whether live or frozen. Some folks start with a light drag and a closed bail and figure tohook the king on the bite, others fish with an open bail and a finger on the line to let the king take the bait and run a few seconds. IMO, the open bail works best if you're paying attention, but if you're talking and looking around a lot it's best to try to get them to commit suicide on a closed bail and light drag. DON'T PUT YOUR ROD DOWN WITH A HOOK IN THE WATER UNLESS YOU SECURE IT.

Be nice to the other guys on the pier because you're going to need somebody to gaff your fish.

BTW, I don't fish the pier that often. If any pier regulars contradict me they probably know better


----------



## Thrillah (May 19, 2009)

My apologies Fred, the reel is a c177 not c77.

I appreciate all the advice so far. Taking notes.


----------



## Thrillah (May 19, 2009)

Well I feel stupid and will be heading further into Florida instead of Pensacola. Had no idea Memorial Day Weekend was a big gay event in P'Cola. I was looking forward to fishing the pier but from what I've read this is not the weekend to be bringing two small children.

Will plan forPensacola later in the summer though.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah this weekend is not going to be good for a family.......when you do come over this way......shoot me a PM and I'll meet you out there (if on the weekend) and show you a few things. I know enough to get you in trouble........haha

Always willing to help out somebody from LA......my family is from there!


----------



## Thrillah (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Konz, I will definitely let you know. It'll for sure be this summer I just have to get it the dates straight at work.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Silver Got-cha....red heads.....gold hooks.



Grab them where you are however....it's hard to find them here!


----------

